# Erythinus Erythinus



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys, I am interested in buying a solo red highfin wolf/ rainbow wolf and have a a few questions about how to setup its tank. My bigals just got a shipment of baby red highfin wolves last weekend and I put a hold on one of them. How should I setup his tank? I have the tank cycling and started up the bio buildup with some platties which will later be eaten, added black gravel and background aswell as dimmed the light because i heard they are nocturnal fish. Is there amything else I should be doing to prepare for this guy to be introduced next week? all feedback is appreciated and wlecome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

honestly best bet is to set it up however makes you happy. im sure they would enjoy the addition of some caves. but they are more or less kind of lazy fish so i would set it up in a way that makes it easy to view them even when they are hiding. cute little buggers though.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Do you know if any BigAls stores carried black water extract is it a bad idea for a wolf fish? Im thinking to get a small stump and cutting it in half vertically and silicone gluing it flush against the back of the tank in the left back corner, creating a natural 3D background with the roots of it going down into the gravel. I also want to get another peice of driftwood which stretches up and branches out at the top like a tree, which will go in the back opposite corner of the stump. Then I'll probally just put some large rocks around in the empty space in the middle of the tank.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

theres a lot easier way to get the results like black water extract. its really not necessary but if thats what you want go for it. ill let someone else comment more on that who experiments with it more then i do. i know pman is a good person to talk to because he had a nice setup with peat going.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

No need for blackwater, just have enough filtration, plants (real or fake), make him a cave/burrow with some driftwood and no need to dim the lights as those fish are active all the time. Try to get it on a quality pellet also like hikari sticks or massivore. They will readily take small mealworms, crickets, shrimp, tilapia as long as its bitesized. Make sure you do not over feed or THEY WILL THROW UP!

It will take a week or two for it to get comfortable and tank must be set up to suit its needs or it will just hide all day.
Once they are comfortable there is no stopping them, they are a mini aimara, best bang for your buck at only 30 bucks.
Will greet you when you approach and constantly beg for food.

If you decide to ever feed live use the $2 guppies/platys and not rosies or gold fish. Growth is roughly 1in every three months if fed well everyday and they max at around8in.

Good luck and you will def enjoy it way more than any p


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> No need for blackwater, just have enough filtration, plants (real or fake), make him a cave/burrow with some driftwood and no need to dim the lights as those fish are active all the time. Try to get it on a quality pellet also like hikari sticks or massivore. They will readily take small mealworms, crickets, shrimp, tilapia as long as its bitesized. Make sure you do not over feed or THEY WILL THROW UP!
> 
> It will take a week or two for it to get comfortable and tank must be set up to suit its needs or it will just hide all day.
> Once they are comfortable there is no stopping them, they are a mini aimara, best bang for your buck at only 30 bucks.
> ...


The red wolf is $19.99 right now so I guess thats even better







. I already started the tank with platties to build a stable bio load and soaked the filter sponges in my piranhas tank water to help the establishment of beneficial bacteria. I also grabbed the Hikari sinking carnivore pellets which I already been feeding my rhom and red bellies as a stable diet. To tell you the truth I think Iam starting to favour having a red wolf over my current piranhas even though all my piranhas finger and body chase, not to mention the the baby red wolf is a cute little bugger







. Thanks for the advice man







, just out of cariosity but did or do you own a wolf fish, and are the E. aimara really more aggressive than the E. erythinus.


----------

